# Sportsmans Dinner - April 18



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

When: Saturday April 18, 2009
Time: Doors open at 4:00pm - 8:30pm
Location: Midway Baptist Church
Where: 7517 Red Arrow Highway, Watervliet, MI 49098
(Approximately 1 mile west of stop light in Watervliet)

All Sportsmen (8yrs or older) are invited to attend this year's Sportsmen's Dinner. You do not have to be a hunter or fisher to enjoy this event! Just come ready to learn about the outdoors. Dinner will be served promptly at 5:30pm. Admission is FREE...all we ask is you bring a dish to pass. Wild game to macaroni and cheese...everyone is welcome! Table service and water/coffee is provided. 

Bring as many friends as you wish...but reservations are necessary by April 14th for planning purposes. This 23rd annual dinner features a variety of foods including wild game dishes and an onsite fish fry of canadian bluegill, Mississippi crappie, catfish, and salmon fillets, and venison stuffed cabbage rolls. The evening will start off with multiple display rooms including an archery display by a local archery shop, a fishing display with gear from blue gill to salmon to walleye, a Commemorative Bucks of Michigan informational display, hunting video room, and taxidermy display by Legends and Tails Taxidermy. Our featured speaker will be Mark Swisher who will talk about his experiences Elk Hunting in Colorado and Idaho. Over $700 in door prizes will be given out...including a Mossberg 12 gauge camo shotgun, a 40# adjustable draw length youth bow and arrows for kids under 18, a Lake Michigan fishing trip, Cabela's and Bass Pro Gift Cards, plus more. Dress is outdoor or casual attire.

For more information or to sign up...contact Midway Baptist Church at (269)463-3195 or email to [email protected] or send me a pm or email.

Ben


----------

